# Opinions on the Oneida Eagle Bows.



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Oneidas tend to be an aquired taste in bows. They need to shoot a heavy arrow for good cable life. I have a Pro Eagle that I use for spots with 2315 arrows with 180 grain points. 
You need to go to monsterbows.com and ask your questions there, you'll get all the answers you need there.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have shot these bows and they are smooth. But they are not quiet. If you are going to hunt with one of these bows you need a lot of room because they are long Axcel to Axcel. People that own them love them for some reason which I don't know. All I can say try one out before you buy it.


----------



## ZuluArcher (Jan 31, 2009)

Going to Monster Bows for an opion on Oneidas is like asking Hoyt about Mathews.
Oneida bows have been around many years. So they mustbe doing something right. Bows are like cars, some people have good and bad experiences with different makes, yet they still get you from A- B. With Oneids you need to shoot one to appreciate it. It is all down to personal choice and what you like. I own an extreme eagle and have out shot other supposed higher performing bows.It does not matter what you shoot but how much you enjoy what you are doing. Sometimes peoples opions are biased so make up your own mind.

Archery is king


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

I loved my Oneida for many years (12 actually) and just decided to move up to a speed bow. It is very smooth to draw, 60 pounds feels like 40, I can hold it back for close to two minutes steadilly, It is loud no doubt, but is a Great shooting bow. I actually just put mine in the classified section.


----------



## truetuner (Dec 27, 2005)

Very smooth bows.... but you need to do your homework on lever bows before jumping head first into it. I would look at buying a used Black eagle to play with ... strip down ... supertune.... and learn with. If you decide you like the the idea of the lever bow ... look into monster bows ... at the dragon or phoenix... as you get a diff drawing bow ... but still smooth with out the headache of a timing cable and steel cables. Also you get a larger brace height with the same speed and a better looking bow. You can even look into getting a used phoenix ... then if you like it ... your done looking !


----------



## P.Smash (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't care for them, I tried one. Here's my review:

Long
Heavy
Loud
Slow
Ugly

Not being sarcastic, I just think there are about 50 bows out there that are way better.


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

truetuner said:


> Very smooth bows.... but you need to do your homework on lever bows before jumping head first into it. I would look at buying a used Black eagle to play with ... strip down ... supertune.... and learn with. If you decide you like the the idea of the lever bow ... look into monster bows ... at the dragon or phoenix... as you get a diff drawing bow ... but still smooth with out the headache of a timing cable and steel cables. Also you get a larger brace height with the same speed and a better looking bow. You can even look into getting a used phoenix ... then if you like it ... your done looking !


Got a T3 In the classified section for 180 set up and to your door! (shameless self promotion!)


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

they are very good bows many people actually like the looks of them and you get many questions and ewws and awws over them. they are the smoothest bow in the market no doubt. they are a tad long but you could go with the phoenix which is the shortest and its 39in. they are all great bows but i would recommend a Oneida Black eagle out of all of them. the new ones are not heavy either only the old models. the Black eagle and stealth and all of his newer bows form Oneida are the way to go. they are loud but that about it and you can solve that by putting some good silencers on it. so if i were u i would go out and try one for yourself to decide.


----------



## shoot thru (Jun 11, 2006)

theres lots faster..
none smoother.
none easier to tune.
none easier to shoot.

none easier to work on... without a press.
can be made silent.. or as good as most anyway.
draw is smooth and easier then any cam and a half.
look to gulf coast archery for any tips you may need.. 
good guys that are willing to help in anyway they can..


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

P.Smash said:


> I don't care for them, I tried one. Here's my review:
> 
> Long
> Heavy
> ...


Yeah, what he said.


----------



## alaskariverguy (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to have an Oneida bow. I am always drawn to the different than the norm. I shot my Oneida for several years and then switched to a Mathews FX (before mathews was one of the big 3). Huge difference in the bows, but as always try to find a dealer or several and shot as many bows as possible and decide what is best for you. I still like the "outside the box" idea of the oneida, however I just ordered a Z7 because I was so impressed with the overall combination of speed, accuracy, and zero noise of this bow. Try them all and decide what YOU like not what everyone tells you is the best bow because in the end if you don't enjoy shooting it you won't be happy. Then again if you have the funds buy them all and piss off the rest of us that can only afford a bow at a time!!!

Steve


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Oneidas are an aquired taste thing... I have been shooting one since 1995 and just like them but others have had an issue with them . I like the older model the LFM. Noise is not there but again like it has been mention a heavy arrow is what the Oneida Bow likes and the ones I have are quiet or so the deer don't notice the shot. 

Like the smooth draw, no bow press to do any work on them and changing a string is simple and quick. Archery is something to be enjoyed what ever bow you shoot. As long as you have some fun doing it it is all good. Had Darton, Martin and others way back but now I am a loyal Oneida Shooter. They are a small company and you can get cabels and strings for them even the early models. Can't say that about most bows out there. They have change the design some and they continue to make them better. Being in Michigan I get the opportunity to stop at the factory and see and shoot their new models. They are great to deal with. But again it is an aquired taste... Some like them and some don't. 

Good Luck,
LFM


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Oneida is the only compound bow I have ever owned and shot. I have always enjoyed them. I am currently shooting two Black Eagle ESC's (one short cam that I recently purchased and a medium cam that I have been shooting for many years. Don't let the looks fool you on how hard they would be to work on yourself. A string can be replaced as quickly as a recurve (1 minute tops). Cables can be replaced in under 30 minutes. The beauty of the bow is that no bow press is required, only two blocks spaced apart correctly. You will be glad you purchased one. And if you do, welcome to the club. It is an excellent finger shooting bow (which I always have) and an excellent choice for a barebow.


----------



## Thorvald (Apr 6, 2010)

#Sturdyman. It's an old topic, but it could be interesting to hear what was your final choice? I got a Monster Bows Phoenix and I love it. I have only owned one compound bow before this one and that is many years ago. But this Phoenix is way better than that compound. I love it. I have only had it in about 2 months, but I think that I am going to be able to shoot better results with this bow than ever before with any bow. It's not very loud, these Monster Bows camless lever bows and with a normal silencers they sound nice.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

> I don't care for them, I tried one. Here's my review:
> 
> Long
> Heavy
> ...


I actually think they are cool and bad *** looking! They are heavy but my hubby's sits pretty steady in my hand. It's very smooth on the draw. I am toying with the idea of setting it up for 3D but have to send it to Joe. It is very loud, but I don't care. What is the difference in the Monster bows and the Oneidas? What did you end up getting and how do you like it?


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

My cousin shoots an Oneida Black Eagle (?), its a nice bow. Very smooth draw.


----------



## JCox76 (Dec 12, 2010)

I shot one only 1 time, didnt care for it. It belonged to my buddy. I watched it explode in his hands on the 3d range. Never had an intrest in shooting it the second time.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

P.Smash said:


> I don't care for them, I tried one. Here's my review:
> 
> Long
> Heavy
> ...


I agree totally. Seriously I can't imagine why anyone would even want one considering the other choices.

I am surprised they are even in business.


----------



## cornhusker51 (Nov 12, 2010)

:wink:I have been shooting them since 1982 and would not ever consider anything other than a leverlimb bow. Smooth, sleek, and fast. They are not any louder than other bows. Snap to work on and I enjoy shooting something that is unique. Shoot what you want and enjoy what you shoot!!!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

I have been shooting oneida bows since 1994 and they are smooth/dependable and fast enough to shoot any big game I want. Shoot what you like we do. For those interested in more information check out www.oneidabows.net.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

ZuluArcher said:


> Going to Monster Bows for an opion on Oneidas is like asking Hoyt about Mathews.
> Oneida bows have been around many years. So they mustbe doing something right. Bows are like cars, some people have good and bad experiences with different makes, yet they still get you from A- B. With Oneids you need to shoot one to appreciate it. It is all down to personal choice and what you like. I own an extreme eagle and have out shot other supposed higher performing bows.It does not matter what you shoot but how much you enjoy what you are doing. Sometimes peoples opions are biased so make up your own mind.
> 
> Archery is king


not sure why you would think anyone wouldnt give a honest opinion...but here is mine. lots of quality used ones around to purchase and in my opinon (as i shot oneidas for many years as well as monster bows, mathews, pse, Bear, etc) oneida makes a great bow..they are loud but can be tamed down to acceptable levels..your best bet to get value for the dollar is a used one...you will love the bow once you figure it out for tuning...


----------



## timberrat37 (Jan 13, 2015)

I had a stealth for many years 13 actually manly as a fishing bow and a Mathews lx for hunting and 3d.
I absolutely love the stealth but just traded it for a BE. And also purchased a Oneida aero force for a fishing bow. The Mathews is going to sit on the shelf for awhile possibly permanently. As I have a bad shoulder tennis elbow and carpoul tunnel and the Oneidas are by far the smoothest drawing bow out there


----------

